# fire bellied toads few questions



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

first of how easy are these to get and how much roughly would they cost.

next its just about there care all of the care says it should be a 10 gallon tank whats that mean in floorspace etc

and lastly where is the best place to buy stuff like the waterfalls (would love one) and filter and if possable a starter kit with most of what i need in it (highly unlikely usally none are good)

thanks as you can tell this will be my first amhib


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I just did a video on their care. Will upload it to youtube and link you!


----------



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

cool that would be great dont suppose in the video it has shops tht sell the stuff i need etc?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Amoa123 said:


> cool that would be great dont suppose in the video it has shops tht sell the stuff i need etc?


Nah, but you can get them from Frogs Galore, Pollywog or Dartfrog.


----------



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

is there any where i can get the actual terrarium and a waterfall/filter systems? :lol2: im being such a pain


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Amoa123 said:


> is there any where i can get the actual terrarium and a waterfall/filter systems? :lol2: im being such a pain


It's fine! Honest.
Exo terra do a waterfall thing but it's pretty useless and bad for harbouring bacteria. I attached hose to my filter (a cheap one) and made my own waterfall!
You can get most stuff here: Pet Supplies | Dog Food | Reptile Supplies | Cat Supplies | Net Pet Shop UK's Best Pet Store


----------



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

well i wouldnt mind making it myself either if there rubbish just this will be the best looking viv we have atm bearded dragon and royal pythons vivs aint so colourful haha


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Amoa123 said:


> well i wouldnt mind making it myself either if there rubbish just this will be the best looking viv we have atm bearded dragon and royal pythons vivs aint so colourful haha


I'm pretty proud of my viv. The video is uploading now. It's been a nightmare. Had to change formats and blahblahblah.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I got mine from triple 8 and the delivery cost more than the toads. 
This is their temporary home as of today until I build the water background area...this is all they need, but you can be as lavish as you like.


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

I got mine off this site.

This is my set up except the plants have grown on quite considerably now. To be honest it's like a jungle.:lol2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/memb...re-belly-toad-tank-picture63605-dscf0911.html 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/memb...re-belly-toad-tank-picture63605-dscf0911.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/memb...re-belly-toad-tank-picture63605-dscf0911.html









http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/memb...re-belly-toad-tank-picture63604-dscf0926.html







http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/memb...re-belly-toad-tank-picture63605-dscf0911.html


----------



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

whats the minimum floor space for 1 toad (not just floor include water whole size of terrarium) i would like more than one but then i could check whats the biggest cage i could get i was looking at about 2 foot in lengh fish tank so wouldnt have the front opening doors but they are so much cheaper then the exo terras wen looking on ebay


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi see if this helps you at all.

Oriental Fire-bellied Toad (Bombina orientalis)


----------



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks it helped alot on the size required does anyone use non exo terras (doors on top) succesfully


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

u can get a 2foot clearseal tank for pets at home for 26quid and that would easy be enough for a pair probley more heres my clearseal tank but ignore decoration as its for dart frogs


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

clearseal sell lids aswell but u can just get a piece of glass cut from glazers.


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

I use a fish tank with hood, pics on page 1. This hasn't caused me any problems. The only alteration i made to it was to put some ventilation holes in it and covered these and the cable access cutouts with a very fine mesh.
Glenn


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

dad'n'bab said:


> I use a fish tank with hood, pics on page 1. This hasn't caused me any problems. The only alteration i made to it was to put some ventilation holes in it and covered these and the cable access cutouts with a very fine mesh.
> Glenn


Pretty much what I've done, only I used a hexagonal tank. Exoterras are good, but not the only answer.


----------

